# It's arrived



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

My new Cherub is in the depo waiting for me to collect (due to delivery issues that were none of the carriers fault).

The depo opens at 8:00am tomorrow morning - what time do you think I can get the first shot pulled?









Or perhaps that should be first "decent" shot which might take somewhat longer









The Cherub will be paired with a Vario (currently set up for Aeropress) so hopefully a couple of bags of fresh beans will be enough to dial in (Rogue and Jirmiwachu).

Can't wait

Watch this space for idiot questions over the weekend!

Edit: Does this mean I have to change my sig?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

> Does this mean I have to change my sig?


Sure does!

Enjoy your new machine


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Excellent! 9.04am is my guess


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice! should be amazing


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Have fun, it took me nearly an hour to take off the laser film on the machine! There are a few Cherub owners here now so any questions just ask.

I hope you have a good day tomorrow. My advice: take your time.


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

Sadly things didn't go quite as expected.

Picked up the Cherub on Saturday, as highlighted by Sandy took the best part of an hour to unwrap









Followed the advice on here re setup etc and started to see some reasonable shots coming through.

Sadly on Sunday morning the espresso pump switch gave up the ghost. It's lost it's "click"!

It has now gone back and I am reconsidering the wisdom of buying British. I accept that may be a little unfair but as this kind of money, I would expect things to work for longer than 24 hours.

The only good thing is how the supplier is handling this. No quibbles and they collected it yesterday.

Has anyone else experienced switch problems with Fracinos?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm sorry you've had this problem. I've had my Cherub for 8 months now and it has functioned flawlessly. I think you may have just been unfortunate. I'd give them another chance to prove how fantastic quality these machines are.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

FatBoy - maybe, this is why I said I accept that I may not be being entirely fair. I will have a think before committing to buying an alternative or replacement.

The fault may even have been a blessing as, although I have read about the small drip tray, I was surprised at just how small it really is (on the SS model). SWMBO was also concerned about how hot all the externals got and would be happier if I bought something like the Nuova Simonelli Oscar. I may end up going with an Expobar Office Leva - the drip tray on that is huge! Or I may give the Cherub another go. Aaah! Decisions, decisions.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The cherub now has the drip tray from the piccino, slightly modified. This will definitely have more capacity but I can still manage with the tiny tray.

The NS Oscar was my second choice after the cherub. No hot water tap and so would be difficult to descale if not impossible. Good machien though with thermosyphon.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

I believe (from photos on here that I've seen) that the drip tray on the stainless steel model is different to the standard Cherub/Piccino. It has a rounded front rather than square and is only about 1cm deep.

I think there is a video on YouTube explaining how to descale the Oscar - involves tipping on its side and opening the steam wand from what I've read elsewhere. But the Oscar will be my compromise if I can't win SWMBO over to the Expobar (it is her kitchen after all







)


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Yeah, only the coloured models get the new drip tray ( including black)


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

SweeneyTodd - its a shame this has happened. The Cherub is a great machine and bang on for the money. Let us all know how it goes and what you get in the end.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

If it counts for anything, a few niggles aside (which have been sorted) I'm delighted with my machine!!


----------

